# Whats happened to Omega?



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this Omega/Moxley story has been fire. But to each their own I suppose.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He's more than likely writing his own storylines and working the character he wants to work. Maybe he was in Japan too long and can't connect. His character in NJPW was pretty over the top at times, but as an American in Japan I think it worked whereas the same character in North America won't. 

It's also a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation with all the EVP's. If he booked himself strong and a contender other folks would be complaining about how terrible that was. 

Like Cody likely writing himself out of the title tonight because he can long term book for himself, I think Kenny has a 2-3 year storyline arch in his mind we're seeing the start of here.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

You mean to tell me that winning a lot of matches being in main events and presented as the top star of a promotion make someone look good? ? 
Holy fuck ?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I feel like they haven't really use the shows so far to flesh out the Kenny Omega character to the TV audience. They didn't even mention and inform (as far as I remember) the viewers about the significance of a broom.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

That's funny because ever since dynamite, my interest in him has went up. I never seen the hype before aew ( sorry just can't get into japenese wrestling) but ever since aew, I started to really see how great he is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Before the weekly show started a lot of people on this forum were like "oh i hope the elite are not going to be at the top from the start"

Make up your mind guys.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Before the weekly show started a lot of people on this forum were like "oh i hope the elite are not going to be at the top from the start"
> 
> Make up your mind guys.


Yep, they will just book themselves to win every match. How is that going? I think everyone in the elite has several losses except cody. Funny thing is the one wrestler who should be booked like a god is Kenny. I bet Moxley goes over him today.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Omega is in a good spot while Jericho has been the one on top. Just got to have patience. I'm sure that Omega will go on a string of winning matches and being the AEW Champ eventually.

I have enjoyed Omega since AEWs debut.

Omega is smart and probably knows that he would get old to the fans quick if he had a rocket strapped to his back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kenny has been using drugs and it's affecting his work.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

patpat said:


> You mean to tell me that winning a lot of matches being in main events and presented as the top star of a promotion make someone look good? ?
> Holy fuck ?


Didn't work for Roman :bryanlol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothings happened to Omega.

Omega and Mox are about to have the MOTY.

He’s in a good place still as top performer in the world.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I've never seen his appeal, even in Japan. He,s a Great atlethe and mechanically solid but he never connected with me and I always viewed him as overrated. Nobody can tell me any of his matches with Okada are in the list of greatest matches ever.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

He's literally undergoing a redemption story of the best wrestler in the world, struggling in the new limelight of AEW and going into one of the most anticipated matches of the past few years.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, it's not like hes been a failure or anything.

It was always going to different than NJPW. Kenny has deep rooted history there and a much bigger variety of opponents that work that Japanese Style. Plus this is really his first time being exposed on a weekly TV audience.

For what he's done so far he's had some good matches and his rivalry with Mox has been great. is the best work he's ever done? No, but there is still room to grow as well.


----------



## sanseb (Apr 30, 2017)

Yep, heard a lot about him, watched his stuff in Japan recently, was hyped and now think that he looks like a random midcard guy. Not portrayed as a star, not explained to the casual audience (like me) why he is a big thing, etc.
They did a bad job so far. Guy needs to cut promos and get some vignettes, etc.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

sanseb said:


> Yep, heard a lot about him, watched his stuff in Japan recently, was hyped and now think that he looks like a random midcard guy. Not portrayed as a star, not explained to the casual audience (like me) why he is a big thing, etc.
> They did a bad job so far. Guy needs to cut promos and get some vignettes, etc.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Not letting him cut one single promo during his whole build up with Moxley was a big mistake.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Omega is in complete control of his character and his creative. This is how he wants it. I guarantee you that there will be a redemption storyline after he loses to Mox tonight where he finds himself. I would love if he actually went back to Japan to shoot some vignettes.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

michael_3165 said:


> Since leaving NJPW my interest in Kenny O has decreased hugely to the point I have little interest in what matches he has or what he is doing. Question is... Why isn't AEW pushing him to the sky like NJPW did? Is NJPW an Japan the only place that he will get 'over' or has he given up a little? I hope this is a story that will develop but he seems so different from his NJPW days.


You realize Omega is part of booking team as a VP right? Since everyone was expecting Omega to be the top guy in AEW. He's having them use that to make Jericho not look past his prime. 


Or get over Pac as legit top of the card guy in AEW. After he was mid card guy or cruiserweight guy on main roster in WWE. While he's probably gonna put over Moxley tonight. So Moxley looks like a top guy WWE always dropped the ball with. 


I think people forget that as a VP he's always gonna be near top of the card in AEW. He's very much in a Triple H role in AEW with Cody. When you think of AEW he's one of the four or five names you think of. Guys like Jericho, Pac and Moxley are outsiders. 


Nobody knows how good they will be in AEW. While you know Omega gonna be a top guy cuz he's one of the faces of the company. So he's getting outsiders over in his company. Yes Jericho and Moxley have been on bigger WWE stage. But this is AEW not WWE. So Omega established these three as top heels in AEW by losing to them.



I have no problem with Omega doing that and it makes sense. Since now those guys are made into top AEW guys. Omega can now go on a big run and get wins back at those guys. My issue with Omega right now. Is it doesn't seem like he cares or being very serious. He really needs to get away from Elite and Young Bucks. Doing the customs and silly stuff with them always doesn't make him look like a star.


Maybe Omega doing that is his way of making excuses for these loses down the road. But he needs to be on his own. Cutting promos and focused on his feuds. Not being part of the Elite and being a goof ball. Other wise guys like Moxley and Cody will continue to be bigger babyfaces then him.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, imo it might have been a mistake not capitalizing on his hype when he first came in. The guy already was hot and over but they/he cooled him(self) off a bit. I can respect that but at the same time I think he should've been the top guy and first champ but I definitely think Jeric-ho was the next best decision.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't fathom what I'm reading?! I just can't?! If you don't find Omega is talented enough, charismatic enough, then I really don't know what you all are watching on Wednesday nights?

You cannot compare his history in NJPW, with his current run in AEW. Although the focus for both promotions is professional wrestling, NJPW is a far more serious product than AEW is. Most here would say that his matches in NJPW are boring. I do not agree with that statement. Kenny is such a great athlete. Everything he does, is done with purpose and determination.

His run in AEW, so far, has been a slow burn and he will eventually turn on The Elite down the line. For those that say he should be their top star, would you also be saying that, if he was "the guy", while at the same time a VP of AEW, he shouldn't be booking himself to go over?

I have a hard time figuring out what these forums expectations are.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I wasn’t that familiar with him before AEW besides all the talk about him. I can say he stood out to me. He’s got the look and style. He’s been in two of the best matches so far, the dark match with Janela and the tag match with Hangman vs Mox and Pac. I’ve liked the feud with Mox just as much as the title feud. I do think after Mox he needs to really get after it, I’d like to see him kinda rise up and live up to the hype.

The only negative I’ve had is I do think he should’ve cut a promo on Dynamite to go along with Mox.


----------



## GTM24 (May 29, 2019)

Patience is all i have to say. He's still the best in ring performer this company has


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Everyone wants everything now. This company has storylines ans charcter plans booked way ahead and its not pging to all come now. Kenny is going to either turn mega aew face or mega aew heel sometime in the next few months. Hes just resting in the mkddle at the moment and its fine.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

They haven't DONE anything with him. No promos, few if any vignettes or non match segments. This Moxley feud itself should've been done in a more engaged and interested way

Basically they're not presenting or playing to Kenny's strengths. He's not just the workrate guy. That's just what got him famous in America. But he can speak. His promos have millions of views on YouTube. They need to play more to his strengths which ade being a personality and a showman not having 30 minute matches with Joey Janela on DARK

AEW just dropped the ball overall. This all should've started with Moxley v Omega as THE title feud back when it would've still been the biggest NON-WWE match possible. Back when hype was through the roof. These guys should've been feuding on the mic for the belt. The show built around their hype every week. Moxley vs Omega is just a big missed, unique opportunity. They had the two hottest non wwe stars in the world and totally cooled them off


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Omega is the whole reason I wanted to tune into AEW when it kicked off. I loved his New Japan matches that I got to see and couldnt wait to see him regularly. Then he ends up being a side kick to the superkick sisters, gets consistently beat up by a WWE Mid carder....and yeah Im to the point I barely remember to watch AEW now. Then again, looking at the ratings, apparently Im not the only one.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

I can't unsee all the pointing, gesturing and running in place that he does. :cornette


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm actually glad he's not getting pushed too much he's okay where he's at right now. Remember this is not Japan we're promoting him in the states where yes wrestling is good but so is promos and characters and things that LOL


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Blisstory said:


> Omega is the whole reason I wanted to tune into AEW when it kicked off. I loved his New Japan matches that I got to see and couldnt wait to see him regularly. Then he ends up being a side kick to the superkick sisters, gets consistently beat up by a WWE Mid carder....and yeah Im to the point I barely remember to watch AEW now. Then again, looking at the ratings, apparently Im not the only one.


:aries2


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

If you know how his brain operates. He's all about building others. Now he has the power to do it.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Kenny is an AEW executive. Don't make it out like the company is screwing him over, he IS one of the guys behind the company. It is more than likely he is involved in writing his own stories.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He’s overrated as an actual worker. People loved his New Japan displays when he was working with living legends like Okada and Tanahashi and they would see him every now and then. He doesn’t have the psychology or charisma to hook people the same way week-to-week.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

, 
50/50 Booking happen, they will all be better off just beating jobbers on live tv


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

V-Trigger said:


> If you know how his brain operates. He's all about building others. Now he has the power to do it.


Lol, who’s he building up?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I have not watched the PPV, but from reading the results of the Omega vs. Moxley match, it sounds like Kenny still isn't good enough for some people.

Again, I ask... what do you guys want?!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, with all the hype dying out on him, where does he go from here? You had an entire built in WWE viewing audience wanting to learn about this guy after all the WWE guys have discussed wanting to work with him. 

And he drops to a Midcard WWE guy? I understand that he’s EVP and choosing to do “the right thing” ethically, but it isn’t going to do any favors for his ability to reel in viewers. 

So, again, where does he go from here? Cody has hinted at a midcard title and wanting to make it prestigious, instead of how everyone felt about his IC title in WWE. Do they give Omega this TV title or whatever it plans to be? 

Just seems rather silly to have the best wrestler in the world not vying for your world title.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Hes lost 3 matches to Jericho, Pac, and Moxley. The only one of those 3 you can really question is the match to Pac, but even then you had the story that he was preparing for Mox and Pac was the last minute substitute. 

He had to lose to Jericho so Jericho could challenge for the title and Mox needed to win his PPV debut. Kenny has won every other match hes been in except the tag with Page against The Inner Circle last week. 

That being said, now he needs to go on a tear. He will likely get a rematch with Mox down the road and a rubber match with Jericho and he will likely win both.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Taroostyles said:


> Hes lost 3 matches to Jericho, Pac, and Moxley. The only one of those 3 you can really question is the match to Pac, but even then you had the story that he was preparing for Mox and Pac was the last minute substitute.
> 
> He had to lose to Jericho so Jericho could challenge for the title and Mox needed to win his PPV debut. Kenny has won every other match hes been in except the tag with Page against The Inner Circle last week.
> 
> That being said, now he needs to go on a tear. He will likely get a rematch with Mox down the road and a rubber match with Jericho and he will likely win both.


I get the storytelling aspect of it, but it seems a bit counterproductive having him lose, even while understandable, when he was white hot entering AEW. 

Seems the plan is for him to just be put into matches for the diehards who simply enjoy the workers, while building the roster. 

I mean, he doesn’t have a big win yet. Lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I only bring this up, because I’m having visions of Sting, always playing the good soldier, and the ball that was dropped when he was white hot with the Hogan fiasco. 

You’ve got to capitalize on this now.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope they do more with him though, no promos or vignettes so far, he only comes out and wrestles. I don't mind him losing for now since this is surely setup for a redemption arc, which will likely run for a while, and he's delivered in matches too, but they haven't really showcased who Kenny Omega is to the general audience outside his matches.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Listen I'm a huge Omega fan and can see the sentiment. You have to admit everyone was clamoring The Elite was gonna put themselves over and really it's been the exact opposite, they are trying to show people they are not the power hungry regime of the past. 

Plus they are all faces currently and they need to build heat and the chase hence why the heels have been going over left and right. 

I think he should have beaten Pac at All Out but I find it hard to fault them for the other 2 matches. The really important thing is these next 2-3 months leading to the next PPV. They have set the table up well and now they need to deliver.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

If was booked as the top guy y'all would be accusing him of putting himself over the roster.

I really got to wonder what people want sometimes.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

He impressed me in the match with Mox. I thought he was going to look/feel out of place in a match like that but damned if he didn't hold his own pretty good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Intimidator3 said:


> He impressed me in the match with Mox. I thought he was going to look/feel out of place in a match like that but damned if he didn't hold his own pretty good.


Same just based on what little I knew of him. I didn’t “get” the love for him, sure his matches in NJPW (watched them recently to try and get a feel for him) were great, but I’ve seen others put together great matches. 

He went for broke Saturday night, and my hats off to him. That was wildly impressive and brutal without feeling unnecessarily violent like the old ECW days, which I never enjoyed.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

He's helping out his new Company. He is helping to promote and create new stars.
I'm all for it.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Omega was such a bad ass in new japan. Hes pretty lame so far promo-wise in AEW.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

MaryChristine said:


> Omega was such a bad ass in new japan. Hes pretty lame so far promo-wise in AEW.


I'm a fan of the slow build up they are doing. It'll be worth it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MetalKiwi said:


> He's helping out his new Company. He is helping to promote and create new stars.
> I'm all for it.


This exactly. He's one of the faces of the company. So like with Cody and the Bucks. He's going to always have top of the card role with the company. 


Its more important for AEW to have him put Jericho over and show he still a top guy at his age. Same goes for Pac they wanted to show he's not midcard/Cruiserweight guy in AEW by beating the company type guy. Same goes for Moxley they had to show he was going to be a major player in AEW. Basically Omega put over Jericho, Pac and Moxley on their first ppv match with the company.


If the company success means something to you. It's more important to build up a few guys. Instead of just building up yourself and have nobody to draw money with. Young Bucks are doing same thing in tag division putting over Lucha Bros, Private Party and Santana and Ortiz. Yet you at some point the Bucks will have long tag title reigns. Just like Omega will have World Title reign within next year or so I'm betting. 


Just imagine if Omega and Bucks were champions and won all there matches. People will be all pissed saying they abuse their power and that the company going to tank. Yet Cody got one title shot when it was clear he would lose. Yet people were making cracks about him being like Triple H lol.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Hes just another guy now. His starpower and aura of being the best and this unique foreign guy in japan is gone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Hes just another guy now. His starpower and aura of being the best and this unique foreign guy in japan is gone.


This. 

I have no issue with the EVP’s putting guys over. I absolutely LOVE that they don’t care to do that. It’s commendable and will eventually attract other talent that wants to be a part of such leadership. 

But you’ve basically buried your best wrestler in less than a year. The one guy on your roster who has had fans at WWE dying to see him, to see if he’s everything they’ve heard he was. 

And sure enough, he hasn’t been in their eyes. By placing him in big matches to take the L, you’ve killed his shine. By all means, I have no issue with Moxley’s character and storyline as I feel it will absolutely get over and steal fans from WWE who will want to watch him get his just due.

But at what cost? When Moxley wins the title after a hellacious run through the entire company, you basically just told the world that, “Yeah. The WWE midcard guy is better than anyone we had.”

And by painting the larger narrative in Moxley as being able to run through your entire company, why should the fans believe NOW that Moxley has the title, Kenny Omega is on his level after being stuck putting over the lesser known guys?

Psychologically it doesn’t work for me, not at this time, not this soon. And if you agree with that, then you have to see that Kenny has been buried for the better of the company, which is fine if it helps the business. Just feels like a major misstep, even if the intentions were in the right place.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Elite seem very keen on NOT playing in to the common complaint about wrestlers who have backstage power. IE that they use that power to keep themselves at the top constantly. The Young Bucks have lost most big matches so far, Cody just lost a title match, etc.

Now I seems like the story is about Kenny losing his groove since he left NJPW, and presumably be needs to find himself again and rebuild. Which could be a good story, if the payoff is good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Asuka842 said:


> The Elite seem very keen on NOT playing in to the common complaint about wrestlers who have backstage power. IE that they use that power to keep themselves at the top constantly. The Young Bucks have lost most big matches so far, Cody just lost a title match, etc.
> 
> Now I seems like the story is about Kenny losing his groove since he left NJPW, and presumably be needs to find himself again and rebuild. Which could be a good story, if the payoff is good.


Maybe I’m just conditioned by all my friends’ stories about WWE, but I find it hard to believe the payoff will be nailed. 

You can only have one guy going over at a time? Don’t like it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Maybe, but they don't have the track record of sucking that WWE has, so I'm somewhat more hopeful here.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I have to agree that the Elite have been pretty good about putting others over themselves and this was a major concern of mine coming in, I just hope it lasts. I wouldn't be opposed to them having an occasional title run here and there but in no way should they make their talent look like crap doing so. They should primarily have transitional reigns. Bucks as tag champs is practically a must. Omega as world champ is practically a must. Cody as midcard champion is practically a must.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

What happened is that he has been presented to a wider audience, and not just a handful of hardcore NJPW fans who like to act as if wrestling matches are real fights, and his lack of promo skills, presence, and charisma have exposed him as a mediocre performer.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

At one point Omega is going to have a really long reign.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> At one point Omega is going to have a really long reign.


And at that point, AEW will start drawing 400K viewers per episode.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They have an overarching story to tell for all the Elite members. They are all at the bottom and will eventually make their way to the top. If they'd push Omega as the man from the get go then we'd all complain that they are all being main eventers and this promotion just being a vanity project for themselves. AEW is into long term storytelling and I'm here for it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> And at that point, AEW will start drawing 400K viewers per episode.


Yes yes we know no need to repeat yourself 1414118 times….


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

MetalKiwi said:


> I'm a fan of the slow build up they are doing. It'll be worth it.


I believe in a slow build... i dont believe in his gay character.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MaryChristine said:


> I believe in a slow build... i dont believe in his gay character.


Gay character ?


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Gay character ?


I hate his soft spoken promos.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MaryChristine said:


> I hate his soft spoken promos.


Soft spoken promos = gay ? XD

I mean he is bisexual so….


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Is he actually bisexual for real, or is it just his character?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

BigCy said:


> I have to agree that the Elite have been pretty good about putting others over themselves and this was a major concern of mine coming in, I just hope it lasts. I wouldn't be opposed to them having an occasional title run here and there but in no way should they make their talent look like crap doing so. They should primarily have transitional reigns. Bucks as tag champs is practically a must. Omega as world champ is practically a must. Cody as midcard champion is practically a must.


I wouldn't be shocked if this story ends with Kenny winning the belt eventually. Be it against Jericho (although I hope not myself), or Moxley (which would make more sense), or Pac, or whomever.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> Is he actually bisexual for real, or is it just his character?


He is for real.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Huh, cool.


----------



## GTM24 (May 29, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> What happened is that he has been presented to a wider audience, and not just a handful of hardcore NJPW fans who like to act as if wrestling matches are real fights, and his lack of promo skills, presence, and charisma have exposed him as a mediocre performer.


If Kenny is a mediocre performer that must make Moxley worse?? Because i'm pretty sure Omega is a better performer than Moxley. Dude just give it up and change your name to IhateKennyOmega or better yet iloveCornette.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

GTM24 said:


> If Kenny is a mediocre performer that must make Moxley worse?? Because i'm pretty sure Omega is a better performer than Moxley. Dude just give it up and change your name to IhateKennyOmega or better yet iloveCornette.


'Performer' encapsulates all aspects of professional wrestling, including the ones I just mentioned - promo skills, presence, and charisma. The only area which you can make a case for Omega being better is ring skills, which unfortunately for him, doesn't mean a whole lot.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I have no issue with Kenny losing, but when he has lost every big match, where do you go with him? Page, Pac, and Moxley are clearly above him in stature now as far as the story is concerned. 

So, what is next? You’ve clearly painted the picture that the aforementioned 3’s character arc is more important and building them up, which is fine, but when you only have 6-7 top level guys, it kind of buries Omega to have him continue losing to everyone of them. 

Forget what has happened, IF IT WERE YOU, how to do you rectify this situation without doing a full 180?


----------



## GTM24 (May 29, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> 'Performer' encapsulates all aspects of professional wrestling, including the ones I just mentioned - promo skills, presence, and charisma. The only area which you can make a case for Omega being better is ring skills, which unfortunately for him, doesn't mean a whole lot.


Well if you actually saw his njpw work instead of watching wwe only you'll know he has that. The nerves of these guys only seeing him in aew for the 1st time and thinking this is him at his best. Speaking of promo's, go watch when marty joins bc or being the elite ep 52 and Omega gives a villainous good promo. Meaning his capable of having good promo's when he's not being goofy as some people would say it. But i'm guessing to you a good promo is somebody who curses and shouts the whole time acting all crazy???


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

GTM24 said:


> Well if you actually saw his njpw work instead of watching wwe only you'll know he has that. The nerves of these guys only seeing him in aew for the 1st time and thinking this is him at his best. Speaking of promo's, go watch when marty joins bc or being the elite ep 52 and Omega gives a villainous good promo. Meaning his capable of having good promo's when he's not being goofy as some people would say it. But i'm guessing to you a good promo is somebody who curses and shouts the whole time acting all crazy???


The anime villain character does nothing for me.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

I really don't understand the Wrestling fans today...

So let's say you're on Netflix and start a new serie that got like 8 seasons. You gonna start by the last 3 episodes of the last season ?

Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

NJPW made him stand out like a God. Now that he's having to reign it in and be on a weekly show, hes just another guy thats good at doing movez, like the rest of them.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I feel like they haven't really use the shows so far to flesh out the Kenny Omega character to the TV audience.


They haven't fleshed out anyone, bar Cody 'Fire people who upset my wife' Rhodes. IWC smarks will remind you that 5'5 wrestlers filling up 90 minutes with spots, with no promos, is the way to go.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it's very deliberate that all the VP's in company are not going over in most of the matches. Now lets be honest about this. The Bucks are legitimately one of the best tag teams in the world, to book them strong and go over, even to the point of being the best tag team in the company is not a stretch and it's not a thing where you could just claim they are at the top just because they are VP's.

Same thing goes for Kenny Omega, he gets some of the best reactions out of anyone on the roster and is a massive legitimate main event, top class talent.

I think they are and have been worried that booking the VP's really strong and dominant would have everyone instantly go into the "this is WWE all over again lLo0ol0o0l0oll" and just to prove that point wrong they have had the VP's mostly lose their matches to show we didn't make this company for US, we made it for the fans and for ALL the wrestlers in this company. I think it's a genius and very important thing for them to do now in the beginning and then later on you can start building them up to the spot they all belong because at that point people should not fear the VP's running the show like their own personal playground.

To sum it up, these guys truly care about and love wrestling, they are not about just patting their own egos


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I have no issue with Kenny losing, but when he has lost every big match, where do you go with him? Page, Pac, and Moxley are clearly above him in stature now as far as the story is concerned.
> 
> So, what is next? You’ve clearly painted the picture that the aforementioned 3’s character arc is more important and building them up, which is fine, but when you only have 6-7 top level guys, it kind of buries Omega to have him continue losing to everyone of them.
> 
> Forget what has happened, IF IT WERE YOU, how to do you rectify this situation without doing a full 180?


I don't know man, I don't see that as Omega being less important than those guys overall.

I mean yeah, for now they're prioritizing others, but all of these losses will be good fuel for a possible heel turn. Imagine Omega turning on the Elite for never assisting him, or never comforting him when he lost; imagine the other members of the Elite going on a winning spree, and Omega is the only loser. Lots of directions to go.

But I guess you wanted to know how to salvage him without a heel turn.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

He's putting over guys and telling great creative in Ring , I can see him turning bk to the cleaner soon , mox v omega match of the night ,but each to there own I liked the build up and the match was the best of the card by far , pissed the lucha bros have turned heel though.

CERO MIEDO For life . 

Peace y'all.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

The match with Mox built his mystique up. Now people know him as more than a great talent, but also someone that has the insanity of someone like Mox. That kind of a match is historical from the company's perspective.

I hope he just eventually snaps and starts destroying everything in his path. That will be such good shit.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Not a popular opinion (like most of mine lol) but Okada (mostly) and Naito (somewhat) are what made Omega more viable than anything. Okada and Naito are amazing workers and although Omega is really good it was Okada and Naito that made him stand out more and gave him a big jump in his popularity as 'best wrestler everzzzz.' 
When you watch an Omega match that is not with one of those guys it's a good match but it isn't great imo.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I think people get too hung up on W/L of big matches. Especially in such a small sample size. Omega was wrestling the last match on the show against one of AEW top stars(and a guy who was a star in WWE as well).Out of the three PPVs so far he's went on last 2 of those 3 shows against AEW top two stars. 


It's not like Omega is losing matches in middle of card. He's being treated like a top star in AEW. Competition of having guys like Moxley/Jericho in front of main stream audience and being on weekly tv. Was always going to cause him to lose more compared to guys he faced in New Japan.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BigCy said:


> Not a popular opinion (like most of mine lol) but Okada (mostly) and Naito (somewhat) are what made Omega more viable than anything. Okada and Naito are amazing workers and although Omega is really good it was Okada and Naito that made him stand out more and gave him a big jump in his popularity as 'best wrestler everzzzz.'
> When you watch an Omega match that is not with one of those guys it's a good match but it isn't great imo.


This, 100%. The matches of Omega’s that really stand out are with guys like Okada, Tanahashi, Naito and Jericho. What’s the common denominator between those guys? All top tier workers. Omega needs someone at that level to tighten his shit up.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Tilon said:


> The match with Mox built his mystique up. Now people know him as more than a great talent, but also someone that has the insanity of someone like Mox. That kind of a match is historical from the company's perspective.
> 
> I hope he just eventually snaps and starts destroying everything in his path. That will be such good shit.


 ok I didnt want to spoil anyone. But the Sans entrance actually gave it away. Sans in undertale is the villain that you face at the end of the game if you choose to take the path of "genocide" and kill everyone. 
Mox wanted to bring out "something" out of omega, jr questioned if that was the wisest choice 
After the match on twitter, omega said Moxley should have left him dead. 
I think we all got it wrong and forgot the real nature of BTE, it was never done to tell the stories but also to experiment and see the reactions 
"I am just getting started" is exactly what a madman/someone on a path of vengeance or some horror movie serial killer would say.
Do I think it's the cleaner? No. Because I think omega might actually being out the original cleaner. The one that was supposed to be in new Japan but failed because the japanese audience didnt get it( so he had to bring a broomstick and modify the character).

The "cleaner" is a reference to a certain breed of ashishiyuns ( assassins), he is a "Hitman". It was a reference by Kenny to Bret "the hitman" hart which is also the original cleaner character that Bret couldnt pull off correctly. 

You can pretty much see where this is going I think,


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

BigCy said:


> Not a popular opinion (like most of mine lol) but Okada (mostly) and Naito (somewhat) are what made Omega more viable than anything. Okada and Naito are amazing workers and although Omega is really good it was Okada and Naito that made him stand out more and gave him a big jump in his popularity as 'best wrestler everzzzz.'
> When you watch an Omega match that is not with one of those guys it's a good match but it isn't great imo.


Okada had meh matches with Naito, Jay White and Chris Jericho.
Naito had meh matches with Okada, Jay White and Moxley
Omega had better matches with those. Naito is broken down and it's on the brink of retirement if you pay attention to his matches nowadays.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

BigCy said:


> Not a popular opinion (like most of mine lol) but Okada (mostly) and Naito (somewhat) are what made Omega more viable than anything. Okada and Naito are amazing workers and although Omega is really good it was Okada and Naito that made him stand out more and gave him a big jump in his popularity as 'best wrestler everzzzz.'
> When you watch an Omega match that is not with one of those guys it's a good match but it isn't great imo.


Your opinion is not fact 
You mean the other way around.
There are no matches great Okada and Naito Outside Omega 
Omega match that is not with one of those guys it's a great match 
My opinion is different from yours.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

The Wood said:


> This, 100%. The matches of Omega’s that really stand out are with guys like Okada, Tanahashi, Naito and Jericho. What’s the common denominator between those guys? All top tier workers. Omega needs someone at that level to tighten his shit up.


Jericho top tier workers !!!!!
You're obviously Hater


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Okada had meh matches with Naito, Jay White and Chris Jericho.
> Naito had meh matches with Okada, Jay White and Moxley
> Omega had better matches with those. Naito is broken down and it's on the brink of retirement if you pay attention to his matches nowadays.


Big Cy and Woody calling out Omega as a top worker, I'm not surprised lol. Omega has been on great form in AEW, had a great match at the weekend. If they are knocking him that means he's something right.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I knew nothing of Omega last year.

I wasn’t impressed when I saw the first 2 PPVs.

But now I think he’s awesome and he’s quickly becoming one of my top 3-4 favourite wrestlers, so make of that what you will.

He sells a superhero energy and I trust him to make sure his long-term journey is logical.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Omega has an executive position in AEW, has all the accolades a wrestler could want and he fulfilled his dream of main eventing the Tokyo Dome 

he doesn't have anything left to do in the ring, he's probably getting out while the getting's good


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ste1592 said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> > I have no issue with Kenny losing, but when he has lost every big match, where do you go with him? Page, Pac, and Moxley are clearly above him in stature now as far as the story is concerned.
> ...


Yeah. I was looking for a logical answer without him having to do a heel turn, which also leads to him still eventually having to job for the face. 



IronMan8 said:


> I knew nothing of Omega last year.
> 
> I wasn’t impressed when I saw the first 2 PPVs.
> 
> ...


He has become my favorite wrestler in my limited time as a returning fan. His energy is off the charts, and you can tell he enjoys what he is doing. 



patpat said:


> Tilon said:
> 
> 
> > The match with Mox built his mystique up. Now people know him as more than a great talent, but also someone that has the insanity of someone like Mox. That kind of a match is historical from the company's perspective.
> ...


So, you think his story is developing into that of the final boss? Which, again, means another loss to the former WWE guy. I get putting Moxley over now, but at some point, if you just keep putting over the former WWE guys: you begin to make it look like only WWE guys have the talent. This was a problem TNA had. 

If it were me, you use Kenny in a classic Hero Arc. He started out red hot and could do no wrong, loses that ability mid story, and by the 3rd and final act, he must slay the beast. 

You build Moxley as you are. He runs through the roster, wins the belt, yadda yadda yadda. Eventually, someone has to take him down, and that’s got to be Omega.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bdon said:


> ste1592 said:
> 
> 
> > bdon said:
> ...


 no that's what you dont get, he IS the hero. People will root for him because he is simply reacting to what people pushed him to do. Jericho attacked him first, then mox did then pac did with a chair.
Notice a pattern? He is never the one to land the first attack,because he doesnt actually want any problem with anyone
I think its something people who didnt see him in japan cant understand, his character is neither that of a heel or a face. As a babyface he IS an overly arrogant asshole

I think people needs to step outside of the idea that babyface needs to be some white meat babyface who praise the local town. A madman on a bloodbath of retribution is a hero, in fact they tend to be the most liked by people. Lmao 



I know for the last decade wwe convinced people that john cena-like guys are the model of face but its wrong. Austin was an asshole alcoholic drunk man, the rock was also an over arrogant piece of shit who disrespected everyone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

patpat said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> > ste1592 said:
> ...


No. I’m not conditioned by WWE. I’m a fan whose wrestling days are from nearly 2 decades ago. I grew up with wrestling in the 80s and 90s. 

I guess I just don’t understand the character since I definitely watch NJPW. 

I just find him the most compelling and hope they spend as much time on his character arc as they will be Moxley’s, because there is great potential in it.

And for the record, fuck Cena. Lol


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Kenny has been using drugs and it's affecting his work.


LMAO


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

I’ve been really impressed with Jericho, Cody, and Moxley. All are much better versions of themselves and come off as bigger stars than they did prior to AEW. Can’t say the same for Omega who seems bland and boring thus far. I loved his heel work in NJPW but his babyface stuff in AEW I find severely lacking.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> Okada had meh matches with Naito, Jay White and Chris Jericho.
> Naito had meh matches with Okada, Jay White and Moxley
> Omega had better matches with those. Naito is broken down and it's on the brink of retirement if you pay attention to his matches nowadays.


Yeah, sure, Okada and Naito had a few meh matches in their careers, who hasn't? Omega has arguably had more meh matches than both. Compare 2018 G1 runs. Okada had great matches with just about everyone while Omega had just ok matches and only a couple stand outs.

My main point is is that if it weren't for the Okada Trilogy and some of his standout matches with Naito and Tanahashi he wouldn't be known as 'Best Bout Machine' and not to mention his "6*" match rating that Meltzer gave basically all of his matches with Okada he wouldn't be as well known as he is currently.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

kingfrass44 said:


> Your opinion is not fact
> You mean the other way around.
> There are no matches great Okada and Naito Outside Omega
> Omega match that is not with one of those guys it's a great match
> My opinion is different from yours.


Never said my opinion was but there are arguments than can be made from my opinion that support what I've said and to some extent you can as well. I replied to V-Trigger first so most of what I can tell you I've already told him.

In case you don't scroll up to see my reply to him I'll just briefly say compare 2018 G1 runs and the FACT that Omega wouldn't be as well known without his "6*" ratings from the Okada Trilogy and the hype those matches got.

For the record, I know people like to gloss over the fact I said Omega was a good worker and has good to great matches but people also like to gloss over the fact that he wouldn't be as well known without his matches with Okada especially and Naito and Tanahashi to a smaller extent.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Big Cy and Woody calling out Omega as a top worker, I'm not surprised lol. Omega has been on great form in AEW, had a great match at the weekend. If they are knocking him that means he's something right.


I don't know why I keep falling for your gimmick, good heel work looper lol.

What I clearly said was that Omega is a good worker, not denying that at all, but to pretend he didn't get his rep without the matches with Okada "6*+, etc." and to a smaller extent Naito and Tanahashi is to clearly deny reality.

His AEW run has been good so far, I'll admit, he even got a good/greatish match with Jelly Janela.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Omega has had great matches with far more than just those guys.

The ladder match with Elgin on NJPW was bonkers and very different from other ladder matches I've seen.

His match with El Generico in DDT was awesome. His matches with Ibushi were awesome, and no, it wasn't all Ibushi.

His match with Suzuki (A guy who is the exact opposite of a high flyer) was great.

That covers a whole lot of different styles he's had great matches with. He could have a match with a broomstick.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I think Omega is the best thing in AEW (Even though Best Friends are my fav)

Different strokes tho.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I never saw any of Omegas matches before AEW and I love him, I think he comes across great.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

The friends I have who’ve just been introduced to Omega through AEW think he’s great. His performances have been good enough to win over a new batch of fans who don’t know his NJPW stuff.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

the_flock said:


> I never saw any of Omegas matches before AEW and I love him, I think he comes across great.


He's incredible.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

He's fine but he was at his best as heel in njpw.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BigCy said:


> I don't know why I keep falling for your gimmick, good heel work looper lol.
> 
> What I clearly said was that Omega is a good worker, not denying that at all, but to pretend he didn't get his rep without the matches with Okada "6*+, etc." and to a smaller extent Naito and Tanahashi is to clearly deny reality.
> 
> His AEW run has been good so far, I'll admit, he even got a good/greatish match with Jelly Janela.


He works up to the level of great workers, and even still he's far from their best opponent. Which is fine, unless you are sincerely trying to make the case for him being the best in the world or whatever.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

The Wood said:


> He works up to the level of great workers, and even still he's far from their best opponent. Which is fine, unless you are sincerely trying to make the case for him being the best in the world or whatever.


I can dig that. Personally he's in my top 10 (probably 7 or 8) and I liked him before he was "cool" and I think some people could make a case for him but his "best bout machine" gimmick largely came from Okada matches and that's fine. I get his appeal but I liked his heel leather jacket and shades persona much more than I like his "geek" character work currently.


----------

